# 3d software for a sabre 408 cnc router



## lorenzob (Nov 6, 2009)

hi there , i would like to know which 3 d software has been used for a 408 sabre & what u would recomend? 
thank you ,
larry


----------



## fabrun (Nov 3, 2009)

do you have a photo of the 408 sabre ?


----------



## lorenzob (Nov 6, 2009)

i'm sorry i do not have a photo ...u can find one on google just search: sabre 408 router
thank you


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

What type of projects are you doing ? I looked into this a while ago...I was most impressed with the Gerber apps. If you are just making signs,etc. I would look at the Gerber Omega 3.0 with ReAction. If you are doing more handcarved "artsy" stuff, etc. I would look into the ARTpath and Autocarve software.
Gerber also has their own bits as well. All in all, I thought it was a real nice setup. As with any software tho', be sure to check compatability/requirements with the computer you would be using.


----------

